# Rocky Mountain Hammer gegen Stevens M8 race Brauche Rat!



## Flepp (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo und danke für eure Hilfe.

Ich weiss schon dass ich hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleiche. Doch Ich wäre froh wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Ich bin seit längerem Rocky fan doch da ich im moment noch studiere wäre das Hammer meine wahl. Hauptsächlich wegen des Preises. Mein einziges Bedenken ist das das Hammer warscheinlich zu schwer sein wird. Da ich das Material aber schon fordere und fiel fahre wäre ein Stahlrahmen nicht schlecht. Einziger nachteil Warscheinlich ist die zu niedrige Verwindungssteife des Rockys. 

ich wäre Froh wenn mir jemand aus Erfahrung, die Vorteile oder Nachteile des Hammer schildern könnte.

Das Stevens ist an sich meine Erste Wahl. Wegen des Gewichts.

Rochy Mountain Hammer 2004:
http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2004/steel/hammer.aspx#

Stevens M8 race:
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2006/index.php?bik_id=49&lang=de_DE

Mal von den Komponenten des Stevens abgesehen. Weiss schon das die besser sind als die des Hammers. Doch ist das Hammer auch für Sportlichere Touren geeignet.

Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen.
MFG Flepp


----------



## el Lingo (13. Juni 2006)

Also dass man Dir hier in einem Rocky-Forum klar zum Hammer raten wird, sollte Dir schon klar sein. 
Das Stevens ist schon ganz gut ausgestattet, leicht dazu noch. Aber es ist wohl eher ein Racebike. Ich weiß nicht, was du genau fahren möchtest, aber das Hammer wird für Touren sicher die bessere Wahl sein, auch wenn es ein wenig mehr wiegt. Und da können die Touren auch sehr sportlich sein, gar kein Problem. Ist auf jeden Fall vielseitiger als das Stevens. 
Immerhin wurden die Rocky Bikes im besten Bike Revier der Welt gebaut und eben auch für dieses entworfen. 
Ich hatte selber mal ein Blizzard und es war ein Traum, ganz ehrlich. Der Stahlrahmen nahm auch einiges an Vibrationen auf, die ich mit meinem Vertex ungefiltert habe spüren dürfen. Ist echt ein Unterschied.
Ich sage deshalb: Kauf Dir ein Rocky!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flepp (13. Juni 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.

ich war mir schon klar dass hier das Rocky bevorzugt wird.
Hab mich warscheinlich auch sehr ungenau ausgedrückt. Da ich auch an sportlicheren Ausfahrten teilnehmen will ist mir an sich wichrig das der Rahmen relativ steif ist. Mir ist schon klar das ein Stahlrahmen nicht so steif ist wie ein Alurahmen Doch ich dachte mir dass die spezielle Konstruktion des ST3 Rahmens vieleicht ein super Kompromiss wäre. Trotz Stahlrahmen eben doch noch steif genug.

Der Vortrieb ist mir am wichtigsten.
Schnelle Bergabfahrten und steile Bergabsingeltrais sollen sich gut und und Beherrschbar anfühlen. Bei maximalem speed. Möchte trotzdem kein Fully, da mein Popometer genau spüren soll wie der Hinterbau reagiert.


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. Juni 2006)

Hi Flepp,

allein schon die Fox ist um Lichtjahre besser als die MX Comp des Rockys! (Habe selbst beide Gabeln.) Was den Rest der Ausstattung angeht, naja, siehst du ja selber...


> Der Vortrieb ist mir am wichtigsten.


Deshalb: Stevens


----------



## Catsoft (13. Juni 2006)

Sind "etwas" unterschiedliche Räder vom Einsatzbereich her. Bei gleichem Preis würde ich als Renner das Stevens nehmen, aber meist solte das RM günstiger zu bekommen sein....  Ein 06er Vertex 50 ist jedenfalls für den Stevens Listenpreis locker zu bekommen  Wenn es dir Bergab am wichtigsten ist, dann bist du mit Alu allerdings nich besonder gut bedient und 100mm sind da schon besser als 80....

Die Fox federt besser, aber die Qualität ist wohl auch leider nicht die beste


----------



## Flepp (13. Juni 2006)

Danke für die Antworten

@ Catsoft Das Vertex 50 gefällt mir auch seht gut, doch ist um einiges teurer als das Stevens oder? 

Ist das Vertex dem Stevens Qualitätsmäsig so überlegen?
Will nicht den Anschein erwecken mich dummzustellen, hab noch kein Rocky gesehen geschweige gefahren.
hab bei den Anbietern ein bisschen das gefühl mehr für den Namen als für die Ausstattung zu zahlen.
MFG Flepp


----------



## Flepp (13. Juni 2006)

hab gerade das Netz durchwühlt um ein Vertex zu suchen das Problem bei den Vertex 50 ist dass ungefähr beim gleichen Preis wie das Stevens zu viel LX verbaut ist


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Juni 2006)

Wenn Du nüchtern nach reinen Fakten bzgl der reinen LEISTUNGSFAEHIGKEIT gehst (der theoretischen - denn wer nutzt die schon aus?) dann ist das STEVENS sicher gut.
Das Rocky hat aber sicher eine der besten und ausgereiftesten Geometrien, Komfort und den edlen Nimbus eines Rockies - Handmade in Canada - ein Rad das nicht "jeder" hat und eben kein Fernost von der Stange (was technisch nicht abwertend gemeint ist) Rahmen ist, inklusive einer schoenen Lackierung, . Ob Du damit dann wirklich langsamer bist...ich kanns mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Hupert (13. Juni 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> ...und den edlen Nimbus eines Rockies - Handmade in Canada



In dieser Preisklasse mußt du dich aber wirklich auch mit dem "Nimbus" zufriedengeben... die Rahmen kommen woanders her.


----------



## Flepp (13. Juni 2006)

Wow Danke für die ernüchternden Antworten.

Ich glaub dann geb ich mich zunächst mal mit nem Fernostferrari zufrieden.
Träumen kann auch schön sein. Dann gibts das Rocky eben später, wenn die Kasse stimmt.

MFG Flepp Love the ride  Auch wenns kein Rocky ist


----------



## ik23 (13. Juni 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> die Rahmen kommen woanders her.


nur so interessehalber, bezog sich das auf das Hammer, oder auch auf das Vertex 50? Ist das auch ausgelagert?

@Flepp: Keine Ahnung, ob es noch Vertexe vom letzten Jahr irgendwo billig gibt, oder wie der aktuelle Preis ist, aber wenns ungefähr gleich ist, dann würd ich das dem Stevens vorziehen, trotz LX Teilen. Ein besserer Rahmen dürfte schwer zu finden sein. 
(Wahrsch. würd ich auch das Hammer dem Stevens vorziehen, das liegt aber an meiner begrenzten Objektivität in der Sache)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

